# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  After Dusseldorf, then what?

## ccavin

My wife and I will be on business in Dusseldorf in early December, then roaming for a week. Will fly back to the States through Brussels, so without driving all over, what should we do?
We love food and atmosphere.
Thinking about one of two triangles:
1. Dusseldorf to Luxembourg to Bruges to Brussels;
or
2. Dusseldorf to Amsterdam to Bruges to Brussels.
Thoughts? Suggestions?

----------


## entraunes

Second option...Amsterdam is cool to visit and bruges is lovely...Bruxelles is also quite pretty

----------

